# Who Makes The Better O/a Rig, Victor Or Smith?



## ome (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,
What do you think , in your opinion, is the best made system. 
Is there any better than these two companys?
Are smith and victor interchangeable with guns and regulators , if one makes a better gun for example, then use the other company's gun. 
Thanks in advance, 
Jon


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi,
as far as quality,  both companies are established and sell entry level to professional grade torches, regulators, etc.
I have been using Victor for many years. The regulators have the same thread so the gas/oxy bottles don't care and the hoses don't care. As far as using a victor rosebud (or welding tips etc) on a Smith mixing chamber or vice versa, I'm not sure. I would try to keep the working end of a torch the same.
A side note, I strongly advise the use of check valves/flame arrestors in the system.


----------



## ome (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks,
Where exactly would you advise putting the check valves and flame arrestors?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 16, 2015)

Put the check valves/flame arrestors on the torch handle then attach the hoses.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd also suggest looking at Harris (I believe it is part of Lincoln Electric now). I have had a Harris torch for over 30 years. The quality is excellent.


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd guess you're asking a Ford/Chevy question.  I have the Smith AW1A that I like very much.  Whatever you buy, I'd suggest getting a torch that allows you to use LP as opposed to just acetylene.  No sense in buying an acetylene tank if LP will do the job.  It's cheap, easy to buy and stores nicely in your BBQ grill.  

Tips and mixers are fuel specific, and you need hoses rated for LP (type T, I believe.)  You can use an acet reg for LP although I've seen some claims that it isn't a good idea long-term.  The aircraft torches like mine normally use A fittings while larger ones use B, so buy your torch before hoses.


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 16, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Put the check valves/flame arrestors on the torch handle then attach the hoses.



The real protection is needed at the cylinder (ultimately) as this is your fuel supply. I personally use both (torch and regulator ends). If you only protect the torch end and burn the hoses then you have no protection at the fuel source. These devices are very affordable and are different from one another. In 33+ years, I have never burned through a hose but its like wearing a seat belt, when you crash it can save you.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 16, 2015)

My check valves are near my regulators as per my understanding of Smiths recommendations.
Arrestors on the torch.

I'll gladly accept correction if they know differently from the Smith literature.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 16, 2015)

The arrestors (both type) have check valves within them, but are designed specifically for torch end or regulator end. That is to say, if you purchase a torch end arrestor it will not work on the regulator end due to directional flow.


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Fellas, I need to clarify my statement on flash back arrestors (FBA's) The type I run are a Sintered stainless steel elements type. Each type (torch end and regulator end)  differ in design and can only be used  in the designated location. This type of FBA's are the most commonly found in the market (I think) and the term "Check valve" might not be 100% accurate when describing this FBA. I also use a Quick Disconnect  (QD) at the regulator end on both Oxygen and Acetylene for a easier bottle change. I mostly use a Hypertherm 1250 Plasma cutter but, when I break out the torch its usually for heavy cutting or heating. The safety of FBA's is paramount and I thought the OP should be aware of such devices as well as any other reader. I apologize if this came across as a high jack but, the last thing we need is a burned down shop/home.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 16, 2015)

firestopper,
Those are good points!
All should take heed.

Have you had any leak problems with the QD?
What brand do you use?


Daryl
MN


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Uglydog,
I have used the same QD's for well over 25 years with no leaks so far. I do check them periodically with soapy water solution.
Unfortunately, I'm on a 24 hr shift (work) and can't recall the brand, but when I get home tomorrow I will follow up.


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 17, 2015)

Uglydog, 
The QD's I have are Koike's, UL and FM approved. Very durable and problem free. They are made in Japan.

I believe these are also specific to "torch end or regulator end", so please confirm what end you want when researching.
Feel free to PM me if you have questions.


----------



## randyc (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm just a hack but I've been using the same Victor O/A rig for almost thirty years - no problems other than refilling the tanks


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 17, 2015)

firestopper,
Copy: Koike
Thanks for the all information!
I passed on prior opportunities to purchase as it made me nervous. It'd be really nice to have QD for torch changes. 
I move the hoses from the Smith track cutter to Smith hand held cut torch.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ome (Apr 20, 2015)

firestopper said:


> The real protection is needed at the cylinder (ultimately) as this is your fuel supply. I personally use both (torch and regulator ends). If you only protect the torch end and burn the hoses then you have no protection at the fuel source. These devices are very affordable and are different from one another. In 33+ years, I have never burned through a hose but its like wearing a seat belt, when you crash it can save you.


Thank you jim, uglydog( i feel awkward calling you that, Even though I know It is just your name and not meant as a derogatory remark), firestopper and every one else for chiming in with awesome and very imporrant advice. 
Is their a sticky here about safety and spark arrestors ?
I too am nervous about QD's.   I do not even have on my forge lines to the forge.   Just take off and on when needed. 
Thanks everyone, what a great forum with the best people. 
I really like that no one yells or no gang ups on an operator due to differ of opinions. 
Jon


----------

